# German TV Tax - Not Paying - Rundfunkbeitrag



## gaz_0001

German TV Tax - Not Paying - Rundfunkbeitrag

Hello,

Any expats living in Germany that have decided just to ingore this TV tax fee, Rundfunkbeitrag?


Is this going to create any kind of problem for me here?
I plan just to ignore the letters indefinitely.
I don't write, speak or listen to German language. 

I do have an apartment here. And i work here Monday to Friday.
I am registered here, and i do pay tax here legally etc etc.
I do not have a German bank account.

I will be here for 1 to 2 years.

I plan just to ignore these letters forever.
Anyone else who can share similar experiences?

Thanks


----------



## James3214

I would pay it if I was you. It's just like the TV Licence in the UK and as you are registered they will eventually send you a letter to ask why it was not paid. If it is still not paid you will receive a fine that goes on record. 
I know it is not worth it. There are even plans to scrap it. But to save the hassle and a blot on your credit history I would pay it. In future years, if you ever come back to Germany, you might end up being stopped at passport control saying that a fine is still outstanding for it!


----------



## Nononymous

James3214 said:


> I would pay it if I was you. It's just like the TV Licence in the UK and as you are registered they will eventually send you a letter to ask why it was not paid. If it is still not paid you will receive a fine that goes on record.
> I know it is not worth it. There are even plans to scrap it. But to save the hassle and a blot on your credit history I would pay it. In future years, if you ever come back to Germany, you might end up being stopped at passport control saying that a fine is still outstanding for it!


I don't know if they'd go so far as to stop you at the border one day in future, but what I have heard is that the debt will eventually be turned over to a private collection agency, who will hound you mercilessly. For the relatively small amount of money involved, far better to just pay the damn thing.


----------



## gaz_0001

Anyone know if i can legitimately opt out?

I really can not use any of the services it provides.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I last lived in Germany 20 years ago, but IIRC, the Rundfunkgebühr covers both TV and radio, including the radio in your car. It's probably pretty difficult to opt out, since you'd pretty much have to prove that you own no television and no radios. When I was in Germany, the Internet wasn't a big deal, but now that it is, most countries with a TV tax now include computer monitors and anything capable of streaming TV (or even video) programs and clips.

Don't know what the current status is in Germany, but honestly, it's easier to just pay it and not try to worry about how to get out of it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

gaz_0001 said:


> Anyone know if i can legitimately opt out?
> 
> I really can not use any of the services it provides.


You cannot opt out, even if you don't understand a word of German. It's basically a per-household tax to support public broadcasting, with no allowance for the languages spoken or not spoken in a given home. 

On that other other expats-in-Germany forum (like Voldemort, it must not be named here) there's an endless thread populated by angry Brits who won't watch ZDF even though they've been living in Germany for 20 years; they've all got their knickers in a bloody great knot and refuse to pay 17 euro per month. Frankly it's a bit ridiculous. They are not Ghandi engaging in civil disobedience, they are merely being cheap.

Alternatively you could watch Tagesschau ever night and Tatort every Sunday and consider it an inexpensive language course.


----------

